# Has anyone have 5 stone or more they want to loose?



## LouiseClare

I have quite a bit of weight to loose. I'm going to start going to weight watchers next week. I've followed weight watchers in the past and found it worked really well, that was until I stopped following the plan and put all the weight back on and more.

I just wondered what diets people have found really successful when they have had over 5 stone to loose.


----------



## jennifer89

I Had 6 1/2 Stone To Loose, Now Down To 6 St, After 1 Week :) But Most Proberly Water Weight. I've Not Lost The Weight Yet, But I'll Keep My Eye Out On Here For Any Tips Anyone Has.

The Only Think I Can Think Of Is Don't Change Too Many Things At Once, Then Its Not As A Big Shock To The System :flower: x


----------



## sazzyb1985

hiya i lost 5 stone before i had my lo by calorie counting i had 1500 a day and i found it really easy, but when i got pregnant i ate so much junk that i put it all back on!!I have 5 and a half to lose now and just cant get motivated!!Good luck :) i cant afford weight watchers so when i get the will power i'm going to calorie count again :) x


----------



## dizzyspells

I have 5st to loose ideally and have lost a 1st already on the Cambridge Diet,I am starting back on it today and fingers crossed can shift some more!I am getting married in September and would love to be at least 2 stone lighter!I am currently 14st so to be 11st is my goal!!x


----------



## Kimboowee

I've lost 5st so far on cd and have another 4st to go!


----------



## MrsRH

sazzyb1985 said:


> hiya i lost 5 stone before i had my lo by calorie counting i had 1500 a day and i found it really easy, but when i got pregnant i ate so much junk that i put it all back on!!I have 5 and a half to lose now and just cant get motivated!!Good luck :) i cant afford weight watchers so when i get the will power i'm going to calorie count again :) x

This is what I did, stuck to 1500 cals per day of good healthy food, plenty of walking. I've lost over 2 stones.

I think that the CD is expensive and doesn't teach you healthy eating habits. I know plenty of people who have piled on the weight again after doing CD because they go back to old ways.
Just my opinion though.........

I got a calorie counting book for 99p and a cheap pain of weighng scales for £2.99.... I eat the sa,e as my family, eat out and it doesn't feel like I am dieting!

good luck
x


----------



## Dizzy321

I am calorie counting and have lost 3 stones in just over 3 months.........and I have alot more than 5 stones to loose :blush: good luck hun x


----------



## cooney

Through Calorie Counting and counting weight watcher points I have lost 48 lbs (I think that is 3.4 stone? :shrug:) Since the 28th of November. I don't actually go to weight watcher meeting or pay for it online. I just do it myself for free.
I have exactly 5 stone left to lose.


----------



## mum2bee

ive just started weight watchers and have lost 11 and a half pounds in 2weeks! :) im so happy. got 5 and a half stone left! ive done slimming world before but i really do rate weight watchers!


----------



## glong88

I was 16stone 12lb and im looking to be around 12lb 4 at the moment, so 4 stone 8lbs, however ideally id probs like to get to 11stone. Ive lost 1 stone 5 pounds sooo far, thats just by eating 3 meals a day and no snacks. :)


----------



## winegums

heya
i have 5 stone to lose :( have tried every diet but only lost weight the first couple of weeks? the only diet that has worked for me was cambridge and i can't afford it :(
i was 11stone when i got pregnant.. but was aiming to lose a stone to be 'healthy' instead of 'overweight' on the bmi thing
now i'm just obese lol!!! hardly any of my clothes fit! it's been a year since i had my son and i'm still putting on weight!!!!!!!!!!!!! arghhhhhhhh


----------



## daisy74

*Hello,I am unsure how much is in a stone, but I was told by my doctor I have to lose 40-50 lbs before he will consider trying me on clomid,,If anyone wants to add me feel free to,I lost over 100 pounds on my own 5 years ago and well got depressed after a m/c and gained it ALL back and then some..I am here to help motovate and could use some as well (hugs)*


----------



## starbucks101

Ive got over 5st to lose! I am now starting day 3 of slim fast :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey. Iv got over 7st to lose to be 'perfect' weight or 5st to be an average kinda weight.
So far ive lost 31 lb through no diet, only eating less, caloire control & more exercise, sadly my loses slowed so much ive took up on slim fast.


----------

